# Heater in a treestand?



## Peter Martins (Jun 16, 2017)

I just bought a decent blind for my tree stand and that's kept me warm enough!


----------



## 12970 (Apr 19, 2005)

There are other small portable heaters, besides the hot hands, Celestron "Thermocharge" I use one in my handmuff during mid Dec Bow Hunting you could put one in any pocket as well it is not that large. You can also use it to charge a Cell Phone. You charge it off a USB Connection. I have 3 I swap out over a couple days I can turn it off if warms up some... I like it being small and portable, no fuel or something large to carry in and hang... But to each their own. I like to be able to move from one stand to another depending on the wind direction...

Newaygo1


----------



## bucko12pt (Dec 9, 2004)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> :lol:
> 
> I thought the same thing. Maybe if you're hunting long range with a rifle, good luck if you're bow hunting. I wouldn't imagine a deer getting too close to you with a lantern hissing and glowing up in the tree with you.


I killed my best buck ever (19 point, triple drop tine, 185") on a -23 degree morning in Sask. it was deathly quiet and the heater I had in the tree stand was hissing so loud I figured every deer in three miles could hear it. This buck walked out 7-8 yards to my left without hesitation or looking any direction other than straight ahead. It was about 5 minutes before legal shooting time, so I had to wait hoping he didn't spook. I didn't use it the two previous days when it was -14 and-17 because I thought they would spook, but the outfitter insisted I use it this day. 

Now I'm firmly convinced if you run a heater and it makes a constant sound deer associate it with the wind, or some other such sound and won't pay attention. If it varied in sound intensity, perhaps they would stop to check it out, but I would use one now without hesitation.


----------



## Greatest hunter in world? (Apr 3, 2017)

I use wool overalls, a primaloft middle layer, and a wind proof fleece jacket over that. Never get cold.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

bucko12pt said:


> I killed my best buck ever (19 point, triple drop tine, 185") on a -23 degree morning in Sask. it was deathly quiet and the heater I had in the tree stand was hissing so loud I figured every deer in three miles could hear it. This buck walked out 7-8 yards to my left without hesitation or looking any direction other than straight ahead. It was about 5 minutes before legal shooting time, so I had to wait hoping he didn't spook. I didn't use it the two previous days when it was -14 and-17 because I thought they would spook, but the outfitter insisted I use it this day.
> 
> Now I'm firmly convinced if you run a heater and it makes a constant sound deer associate it with the wind, or some other such sound and won't pay attention. If it varied in sound intensity, perhaps they would stop to check it out, but I would use one now without hesitation.


In temps that low I'd use a heater too. It's more about survival at that point. Lol

Temps will not get that low in mid michigan and as pressured and skittish as deer are I would never use a heater out in the open. It may not spook every deer but it's more of the scent it releases than the sound I am concerned with. To each their own.


----------



## kevin2 (Nov 19, 2010)

I just use my WarmBag/Heater Body Suit, a handwarmer or 2 in each boot, and a few Jumbo Sized Handwarmers in each pocket AND I'm good.


----------

